# Military Moeris Pocket Watch



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Bought this military Moeris from an auction , but i bid online so basically bought it from a poor picture and an equally poor description ! i.e they forgot to mention that it wasn't working , but thats the gamble i suppose.

On opening it up i was suprised to see how clean the movement was compared to the rest of the watch (which has been cleaned up for the photos).

A bit of investigating with a loupe and oiling pin i found one of the tiny screws from the balance wheel was fouling the escape wheel , a bit of gentle fiddling and the offending screw removed off she went and has been ticking along nicely since this morning, so pretty pleased all in all, but i really must stop buying watches blind !!

This is only my 2nd military piece i've read from the forum about the GSTP marking but does the 318772 have any meaning or is it just a serial type number and do the 2 x's mean anything.

Thanks

Andy


----------

